# Ella went to the vet and is getting all better!!!



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I took Ella to the vet last Friday, and they gave her a full birdy exam. They said every thing looks GREAT with her, except she has a little yeast infection. So that was probably what was making her have watery poo. They gave some medicine and so I have been giving that to her for the past week, and we finally got through it!!!!! I am so glad she is doing better!!!!!
























This is the PVC playgym I mad for Ella...she really likes to hang out on it!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's great that you took and her and found out the problem. You're a good birdie mom. You can also try using a drop of apple cider vinegar in her water as a preventative-just a suggestion. That looks like a great playgym for her! She's a beautiful tiel!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanx babyluv!!!! What does the apple stuff do???


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to here Ella is doing better  the play gym you made looks great


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mal said:


> Thanx babyluv!!!! What does the apple stuff do???


It does lots in general but adding it to their water helps kill bacteria, boosts their immune system and helps their digestive system.

Here is an article that might help from http://naturalbird.com/mcwatters/acv_for_birds.htm

if you do a search it does alot for humans as well. There are alot more but that's just one.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Glad to hear Ella is getting better and I like the play gym you've made!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wow thats a great playstand and i have the same toy for my guys aswell lol. They love to preen it


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Ella is doing better!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad Ella is all better  What a nice playgym too


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad everything is fine now  The playgym looks great, Ella must love it!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope Ella will get better soon!
That playgym looks aweome.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Glad to hear Ella is getting better, I too love her playgym.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm glad Ella is better!


----------

